# FS:Clown loaches + L91 + fishies (pics added)



## bamboo

2x L91 three beacon (M + F)(4") $40 each or $70 for both
*1x 3" $30, 2x 2.5" $20each, 3x 1.75" $10each clown loaches OR ALL 6 FOR $90*
5x american flag fish (1") $10 all 5
5x true SAE (1.5"-1.75") $5 each
*2x flying fox or false SAE (2.5") $6 for both OR FREE WITH ANY PURCHASE*

L91








true SAE








flying fox or false SAE









here is the 80gal tank complete setup for sale
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...s-80gal-tank-complete-setup-16444/#post139264


----------



## funkycat

pm sent =)


----------



## bamboo

pms replied =)
pics added!
more to come!


----------



## bamboo

Bump it up!


----------



## bamboo

Bump it up


----------



## bamboo

updated with more pics


----------



## bamboo

updated bump


----------



## Immus21

Pm sent...


----------



## bamboo

pm's replied
Thanks!


----------



## bamboo

Updated
thank you!


----------



## bamboo

Bump + updated
thanks!


----------



## Lymric

*Hi*

PM sent for the L240's


----------



## bamboo

Updated
thanks!!!


----------



## fishdragon

Hi, just sent PM to you.


----------



## bamboo

Bump it up please!


----------



## bamboo

Still up for grabs


----------



## bamboo

Bump it up


----------



## The Guy

pm sent on the 4 plecoes


----------



## bamboo

Updated
Thanks!!!


----------



## bamboo

Bump it to the top please!


----------



## bamboo

bump it up please!


----------



## bamboo

Make me a reasonable offer on the clown loaches. Need to give them a good home. Would hate to cram them in a small tank. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## bamboo

To the top!!!


----------



## bamboo

Clown loaches
1x 3" $30each
2x 2.5" $20each
3x 1.75" $10each
All 6 for $90 or make me a reasonable offer


----------



## fuzzysocks

My two cents: I saw the loaches and other livestock when I viewed the setup last week.They're great looking fish, and kept in one of the cleanest tanks I've seen. It's too bad my tanks are overstocked at the moment.


----------



## bamboo

fuzzysocks said:


> My two cents: I saw the loaches and other livestock when I viewed the setup last week.They're great looking fish, and kept in one of the cleanest tanks I've seen. It's too bad my tanks are overstocked at the moment.


THANKS YOU!!! Are you sure you don't want some more companions with your angels? =)


----------



## bamboo

Clown loaches
1x 3" $30each
2x 2.5" $20each
3x 1.75" $10each
All 6 for $85 or make me a reasonable offer


----------



## bamboo

updated!!!


----------



## bamboo

updated!!!
Thanks!


----------



## jimmyNG

sorry !!
i don't want bother you, if you can drop the price little more for the clown loach! i guess will have people interest! 
do you know the NorXX AmeriXX sell $8.99 only with 3 " and FrasXX AquXX 2.5" for $ 12 , even IPX only 1" is $4.99 only! i guess your $ too high ! 
sorry about that! good luck for sale,


----------



## bamboo

Thanks for the heads up jimmyNg, but I've never seen them that cheap before. I've grown mine from about an inch and they've always been healthy and eating lots.
Prices are OBO


----------

